# fetchmail anstossen



## webfreak (1. Januar 2004)

Hallo

ich habe zuhause einen Linux-Server der mails für die Clients im Internet abholt über fetchmail.
Da keine Flat vorhanden ist holt der Server die mails nach anstossung durch ein cgi-script.
Ich habe mir überlegt, dass es mails holen soll, wenn ein Client seine Mails beim server holt. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das machen könnte?
Also fetchmail anstossen bei Mailabholung.
webfreak


----------



## Christian Fein (1. Januar 2004)

lass fetchmail als deamon laufen. 
Wie das genau geht, steht in der
$ info fetchmail bzw $ man fetchmail

Der Deamon modus ist intelligent genug nur bei 
bestehender Verbindung die mails abzurufen.

Ich zudem nutze mutt als email client und habe mir 
ein sehr billiges Script geschrieben das auf per
ifconfig die Verbindung prüft und bei bestehender
verbindung, fetchmail && mutt startet.


----------



## webfreak (1. Januar 2004)

Erstmal danke für die Antwort. 

fetchmail läuft als deamon.
Allerdings geht der PC nicht direkt ins internet, sondern über einen Router, weshalb er nicht direkt erfährt, ob er online ist oder nicht. Deshalb holt er nie selbständig mails ab.

Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit?

webfreak


----------



## Christian Fein (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von webfreak _
> *Erstmal danke für die Antwort.
> 
> fetchmail läuft als deamon.
> ...



selbst über Router muss das so laufen, so läuft das auf meinem Beruflichen Rechner auch.


----------



## webfreak (2. Januar 2004)

Ok, dann werde ich da noch etwas rumprobieren. Danke


----------



## webfreak (2. Januar 2004)

Man bin ich blöd. Es stimmt was du sagst, dass er mails automatisch holt, nur bin ich net auf die Idee gekommen, da ich bei der Einwahl jedesmal von hand fetchmail angestossen habe. 
Naja, ich denke jetzt ist alles geklärt und das Thema kann geschlossen werden!
webfreak


----------

